#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Een van de grootste grote zonden is

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van abdullah ibn amar رضي الله عنهم dat de boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft gezegd;

Een van de grootste grote zonden is; dat een man zijn ouders vervloekt. Er werd gevraagd; O boodschapper van Allah, hoe kan iemand nou zijn ouders vervloeken? Hij antwoorde; Doordat iemand andersmans vader uitscheldt en dat de ander dan (op zijn beurt) vervolgens zijn vader uitscheldt. Ofdat hij zijn moeder uitscheldt en dat de ander (op zijn beurt) vervolgens zijn moeder uitscheldt.


sahieh al boekhari 5973

----------

